

Show HN: The best of YouTube and Vimeo in one place. - flyintothemoon
http://huzzaz.com/search

======
flyintothemoon
I realize there is a minimal version of YouTube search on the front page right
now, but I thought I'd throw my fleshed out version of a video search tool in
to the ring. My friend submitted this page to reddit a couple days ago and
after getting 150+ upvotes in ~1 hr, it was shadow shadow banned by the mods
before hitting the front page... I'm hoping you guys will get to see and
enjoy.

The main purpose of the site is to build and share collections of videos. I
built this tool to help with that. You can search and watch videos at the same
time as well as save entire collections of videos from this page.

The idea is to make it easy to find relevant videos around broad subjects and
niche interests by making it easy for people to curate videos around the
things they care about.

